# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα DirtDevil Centec Πρόβλημα με ποτενσιόμετρο?

## Gorgolemis

Καλημέρα.
Σε μία σκούπα DirtDevil Centec όταν την χρησιμοποιεί η γυναίκα μου αυξομειώνει μόνη της τις στροφές.
Την άνοιξα ,καθάρισα το ποτενσιόμετρο αλλά συνεχίζει και κάνει τα ίδια.
Δυστυχώς ίδιο ποτενσιόμετρο δεν μπορώ να βρώ στην πόλη μου για να δοκιμάσω εάν όντως φταίει αυτό.
Διερωτώμαι όμως μήπως δεν φταίει αυτό αλλά κάτι άλλο.
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός,βασικές γνώσεις έχω.
Αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε που περίπου να κοιτάξω θα το εκτιμούσα.

Να σημειώσω ότι σήμερα το πρωί το ποτενσιόμετρο βγήκε καθαρίστηκε και ξανακολλήθηκε.

----------


## ezizu

Βγάλε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την κάτω πλευρά των πλακετών, ώστε να υπάρχει ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα.

----------


## Panoss

Βάλε στη θέση του δυο αντιστάσεις για δοκιμή, πχ δύο των 220Κ.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου εφ οσον δεν εισαι ηλεκτρονικος η ηλεκτρολογος θα σου ελεγα να πας σε καποιον ειδικο! η συσκευη σου συνδεεται κατ ευθειαν στα 220 και κινδυνευει η ζωη σου αμεσα! πολλες φορες για λιγα ευρω γινομαστε μαρτυρες ατυχηματων η θανατων.

----------


## Gorgolemis

> φιλε μου εφ οσον δεν εισαι ηλεκτρονικος η ηλεκτρολογος θα σου ελεγα να πας σε καποιον ειδικο! η συσκευη σου συνδεεται κατ ευθειαν στα 220 και κυνδυνευει η ζωη σου αμεσα! πολλες φορες για λιγα ευρω γινομαστε μαρτυρες ατυχηματων η θανατων.


Σωστό αυτό που λές και σε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση.
Ότι ενέργειες έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα τις έκανα με την μπρίζα εκτός.
Είχα την εντύπωση όμως ότι η ιδιότητα αυτού του φόρουμ είναι να βάζεις κάποιες απορίες-προβλήματα για ένα θέμα και αν υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικότερος από εσένα να σου δίνει κάποιες οδηγίες για το που να κατευθυνθείς.
Τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα:Η σκούπα κοστίζει 60 ευρώ και δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να την πάω σε μάστορα που θα μου ζητήσει τουλάχιστον 30 ευρώ για να την επισκευάσει.

----------


## @Vagelis@

συμφωνω απολυτως στο γεγονος οτι για μερικα ευρω θετουμε πολλες φορες τη ζωη μας σε κινδυνο.
στο θεμα μας εδω τωρα...
με δεδομενο οτι καμια γυναικα δε λειτουργει τη σκουπα της σε χαμηλοτερες στροφες απο οτι το φουλ,
θα σου ελεγα οτι μπορεις με ενα γεφυρωμα να τελειωσεις μια και καλη με το προβλημα.

δλδ, το κυκλωμα παρεμβαλλεται αναμεσα στον ενα πολο του δικτυου, ας πουμε στη φαση,
τη διακοπτη και την περναει μεσα απο ενα σταδιο ρυθμισης.
ο αλλος πολος, ας πουμε ο ουδετερος, παει κατευθειαν στο μοτερ.
ο πρωτος πολος, η φαση, ΜΕΤΑ απο τον απαραιτητο διακοπτη, οδηγειται στην εισοδο του ρυθμιστη
και βγαινει (ρυθμισμενος πια) απο την εξοδο του ρυθμιστη, με ενα τριτο καλωδιο.
αν γεφυρωσεις την εισοδο και την εξοδο του ρυθμιστη, παρακαμπτεις το κυκλωμα
και εχεις παντα φουλ στροφες.
για πιο σωστα αποτελεσματα, προτεινω να αφαιρεσεις εντελως τον ρυθμιστη
και να γεφυρωσεις τα δυο καλωδια εισοδου και εξοδου.

ειναι παρα πολυ απλο και δωρεαν, αλλα αν δεν εχεις τη γνωση, καλυτερα να το κανει ενας που ξερει.

----------


## xsterg

> Σωστό αυτό που λές και σε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση.
> Ότι ενέργειες έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα τις έκανα με την μπρίζα εκτός.
> Είχα την εντύπωση όμως ότι η ιδιότητα αυτού του φόρουμ είναι να βάζεις κάποιες απορίες-προβλήματα για ένα θέμα και αν υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικότερος από εσένα να σου δίνει κάποιες οδηγίες για το που να κατευθυνθείς.
> Τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα:Η σκούπα κοστίζει 60 ευρώ και δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να την πάω σε μάστορα που θα μου ζητήσει τουλάχιστον 30 ευρώ για να την επισκευάσει.


ακριβως. η ιδιοτητα αυτου του φορουμ ειναι να βοηθαει. αλλα με μια επισημανση. να βοηθαει σε κυκλωματα ασφαλη. κατα δηλωση σου εχεις μονο τις βασικες γνωσεις. επιπροσθετα εχεις μονο δυο ποστ που ενισχυει το γεγονος του οτι ΔΕΝ πρεπει να ασχοληθεις με οτιδηποτε εχει επικινδυνη ταση. και τα 220 ειναι επικινδυνη ταση. 
ζητα βοηθεις για καποιο κυκλωμα χαμηλης τασης και ισχυος και να δεις οτι θα βρεις προθυμα βοηθεια. αν συμβει κατι με αυτην σου την παρεμβαση και τραυματιστει η σκοτωθει ανθρωπος θα ερθει σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση και αυτος που σου εδωσε συμβουλη για την παρεμβαση. 
και σου αντιστρεφω το ερωτημα σου. αξιζει για 60€ να ριψοκινδυνεψει την ζωη του συνανθρωπου του?

----------

